# USC Portfolio



## Bambooshoots (Jan 16, 2012)

OK, so my first choice school is USC and I'm trying to get into the Writing for Film and Television major. As you may all know that it is a crazy hard major to get into! Anyways, I was wondering what types of samples they are looking for in the portfolio? The requirements say that it doesn't have to be film related, so does that mean I can just list off a bunch of stories I've written? I don't have any equipment that would allow me to create a decent film, and i'm more interested in the writing aspect of film anyways. I will definitely be adding some scripts and such to the portfolio, but I'm wondering if they are looking for anything in particular.


----------



## HedgesPictures (Jan 17, 2012)

They are looking to see who you are. What your story is. What you bring to the program.

They want "interesting people" because they tend to make better films - even if they don't have any film training yet. 

They want to see what you have gone through in life to see what has shaped you into who you are and how that will influence your work.

When putting stuff together think "is this me?" and "What is everybdoy else putting in theirs?---and don't put in anything they are all putting in.

Good luck.


----------



## redolfomeson (Jan 18, 2012)

> When putting stuff together think


USC set a high standards for education.


----------

